# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Loose Anagen Hair Syndrome

## ppjanssens

Wij hebben te horen gekregen van de dermatoloog dat onze dochter van 4 jaar het Loose Anagen Hair Syndrome heeft.
Maar ja dat is het enige wat hij kon vertellen, haar vreselijke haaruival heeft een naam.
Het komt voor bij blonde meisjes , nou ja onze dochter komt uit China en heeft zwart haar.
En dat het met de pubertijd wel over zou zijn, maar ja ze is pas 4 jaar.
De haarzakjes blijven open staan en houden het haar niet meer vast en valt het dus zo uit.
En zoals het nu uitvalt is ze binnen een paar weken echt helemaal kaal.

Ik kan nergens informatie vinden over bv voeding aanpassen of vitamines of shampoo.
Ik wil alles doen om die haarzakjes weer gezond te krijgen dat ze de haren vast blijven houden.

Heb op aanraden van de dermatoloog haar haar kort geknipt, ze had heel lang haar en dat schuurde 
over haar rug waardoor ook haren los lieten.
Een zijden kussensloop om ook 's nachts het schuren over haar kussen zo min mogelijk te maken. 
En geen staarten meer in, zo min mogelijk tractie aan de haren.

De haren zijn korter maar vallen nog steeds vreselijk uit.
Ze is al meer dan de helft van de hele bos kwijt, ben zo bang dat alles gaat uitvallen en wij machteloos zijn.
Wie kan mij meer hierover vertellen.

----------

